# Call the Cops



## lbretz (Apr 29, 2007)

I just robbed the my lfs. They gave me:

2 Redline Barbs
http://www.picable.com/Nature/Fish/A-Red-Line-Barb.23399

and 4 Blackline Penguin Fish
http://www.picable.com/Nature/Fish/A-Blackline-Penguin-Fish.23400

all for $10.:biggrin: I know the barbs go for at least $20 each, but I'm not for sure what the penguin fish go for. Does anyone know?


----------



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

Never seen those fish before, weird. Cops are on their way I guess.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats, apparently someone at the lfs don't know their fish.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah..those redliners or (denisons) are selling at a local shop for $30 each...(Adults)

Be careful though, you might have gotten Puntius chalakudiensis instead of Puntius Denisonii

These fish look very similar, but as they grow, the "imposter" doesn't get the coloration that the denisonii gets. Do some research on those babies

Penguins should be $2-$3


----------



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

Those Redline fish look like some kind of Tetra. Why are they so expensive?


----------

